# Army Aiguillettes



## Gunplumber (13 Feb 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get the old pattern Army Aiguillettes with the green stripe in it? The military ones worn on the left side and not the right side ones. Thanks


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2007)

Might want to check with your local clothing stores where aiguilettes are usually signed out from. I know we still had some of the old style in our vault in Gag clothing when I left, so you never know; you may luck out.

Vern


----------



## Gunplumber (13 Feb 2007)

Unfortunatly they only have the right side ones. Thanks


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2007)

PM inbound.


----------



## NAVY-ATO (21 Nov 2008)

The gold and green ones are now obsolete, so if you can get some right-shoulder pattern ones you can easily alter them to left-shoulder.  They are authorized to be worn until they are worn out.


----------

